# HSG:- how many fell pregnant after HSG?



## myhubbyyumyum

Hi everyone.
Me-23-Ovulating Myself.
Husband-25-Semen Analysis-120,000,000.
TTC-29 Months :(
Clomid-Failed 6 months (Dotor prescribed this even though I was ovulating myself).

Hi everyone. So I've wrote a bit about myself above. If you want to know anything about me, just ask, I'm here to talk to everyone about their journey whether you're TTC or pregnant.

So today I had a HSG, everything was ok. The nurse told me what she wants to see is a triangle with a line on each side. So after the HSG. I sat up and looked on te screen. She showed me the x-ray and said it was good news and my tubes were clear. She didn't tell me whether I can have sex the same day after the HSG. Can anyone tell me about their HSG, how it went? Did you have sex straight after?

I'd love for everyone that had an HSG to take this poll and vote whether they fell pregnant after. I'd also love if you left a little comment about your experience. Thanks :))


----------



## myhubbyyumyum

Hope to hear lots of answers. I wanted to baby dance tonight but my 'down there' feels sore after HSG :((
Can't wait to get sone answers. X


----------



## defobsess

Didn't want to read and run, but I have no experience in this. But maybe you will have more responses in the Trying to Conceive forum? Although I'm sure there are some ladies here who have gone through your same procedure and become pregnant. GL!


----------



## jenniferttc1

Hi :) 
I did fall pregnant the same cycle as the HSG, after 19 months trying to concieve, truely believe its what did it. Me and my husband did not have sex that night, I think about 2 days later we did, but I was only on cd 7 when I had it done, so I wasnt close to ovulation. The test was super painful, and I read somewhere that if it was super painfl, it could be cause you had a little blockage, and the dye broke it up. Mine came out normal, it took awhile for the dye to go through. 
I hope it works for you!


----------



## myhubbyyumyum

jenniferttc1 said:


> Hi :)
> I did fall pregnant the same cycle as the HSG, after 19 months trying to concieve, truely believe its what did it. Me and my husband did not have sex that night, I think about 2 days later we did, but I was only on cd 7 when I had it done, so I wasnt close to ovulation. The test was super painful, and I read somewhere that if it was super painfl, it could be cause you had a little blockage, and the dye broke it up. Mine came out normal, it took awhile for the dye to go through.
> I hope it works for you!



Hiya, thanks so much for commenting and voting. I'm glad to hear that you are expecting after 19 months. It's been 29 months for me and don't think I can go on anymore getting bfn...
My hsg was done on cd 6. I am on cd 7. My cycles are regular 30 days, I ovulate myself. I do have clomid, do you think I should take 1 or 2 tablets to boost the chance of conceiving?
When do you think I should baby dance?
My HSG came out ok, she said it's good news and they were clear.
Could it have been blocked slightly and the HSG 'unblocked' it?
Where will the 'blockage' go if it was unblocked by HSG?
When you saw your results on screen did you see the ovaries? I didn't. I saw a triangle and two wiggly lines on each side. When I googled HSG results and looked at the images, you could see their ovaries at the end of the wiggly lines?
Or maybe the x-ray they used isn't as good as the others which shows ovaries etc...
I heard oil based dye increases your chance by 49% and water based dye increases only by 29%. how do I know which one I had?

:)

Wishing your pregnancy is wonderful. And you have a healthy gorgeous baby.


----------



## myhubbyyumyum

So I baby danced last night. My fertile days are 24-30 July. I always baby dance before incase I ovulate early. I will try till 4 august so it should some how catch the egg. :)
Anyone???


----------



## CatherineK

Just a note, remember there are two totally different types fo dyes that can be used in the HSG test, a water soluable dye and an oil based dye. While the water sol. dye has less complications, the oil based one actually has a slightly higher level of pregnancy afterwards. But it is about 6 months after, not directly.
While both solutions will help 'clear out' any small issues in the tubes while testing, the oil based dye is also being studied as helping clear out some small amounts of buildup from endometriosis around the ovaries and other areas. 
My fertility specialist is working on studies with the oil based dye on women with unexplained infertility (like me), and usuing a little more than normal in the procedure. I've had the test twice. The first time I had it I had been ttc for years. Six months after the test, I got pregnant. I lost that baby at 13 weeks, but the next month I got pregnant again with my son. I had the test again last July after trying for a year again, and six months later I got pregnant with this baby. 
Coincidence, or is my doctor on to something? Who knows, but it worked for us, so I'm happy!


----------



## myhubbyyumyum

Thank you for writing. :)
How long were you ttc?
Also how do I know which dye they used on me? After the procedure I had a orangey/red fluid coming out (sorry tmi).
It didn't look like blood, is the orange/red solution oil-based? Were there any complications with your partner? Low sperm count? X


----------



## Rurin

We had been ttc for 14 months when I had my hsg. We got our bfp the same cycle. all our fertility tests came back normal. I think it did help flush things out but also prob the relief that the tubes seemed clear may have helped. I was sure my tubes may have been scarred as I had a burst appendix as a teenager. It will be interesting to see the results of this survey...


----------



## myhubbyyumyum

Rurin said:


> We had been ttc for 14 months when I had my hsg. We got our bfp the same cycle. all our fertility tests came back normal. I think it did help flush things out but also prob the relief that the tubes seemed clear may have helped. I was sure my tubes may have been scarred as I had a burst appendix as a teenager. It will be interesting to see the results of this survey...

Hiya,
Thanks for commenting. I'm so happy you hot your BFP. Seriously. When I stated ttc I felt jealous of people around that had their BFP but now I feel feeling envious is a bad thing and if I were pg I'd want people to be happy for me. That's when I started feeling happy for couples getting their BFP. My sis in law just had a baby boy last month. It did suck that she tried the first cycle she got pg. Sometimes I feel she rubs it in my face. Yh it will be really interesting to see the results cant wait till there's about 50 votes. Then we can see a rough guide. When did you do your HSG also what cycle day was it? Then what cycle day did you get your BFP? X


----------



## kcsandoval

Hello, I just had a HSG done 7/11 and no BFP yet - I have irregular periods, from 17 to 35. I have an ultrasound apt on monday so we will see what's next!


----------



## myhubbyyumyum

Hope everything goes well for you. I'm hoping this poll goes well. I haven't got to my fertile days yet. I'm assuming my fertile days are 24/7-30/7. Hope I get my BFP this month. Hope you do too x x


----------



## myhubbyyumyum

Come on. There must be more out there lol &#57430;


----------



## jenniferttc1

myhubbyyumyum said:


> jenniferttc1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi :)
> I did fall pregnant the same cycle as the HSG, after 19 months trying to concieve, truely believe its what did it. Me and my husband did not have sex that night, I think about 2 days later we did, but I was only on cd 7 when I had it done, so I wasnt close to ovulation. The test was super painful, and I read somewhere that if it was super painfl, it could be cause you had a little blockage, and the dye broke it up. Mine came out normal, it took awhile for the dye to go through.
> I hope it works for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya, thanks so much for commenting and voting. I'm glad to hear that you are expecting after 19 months. It's been 29 months for me and don't think I can go on anymore getting bfn...
> My hsg was done on cd 6. I am on cd 7. My cycles are regular 30 days, I ovulate myself. I do have clomid, do you think I should take 1 or 2 tablets to boost the chance of conceiving?
> When do you think I should baby dance?
> My HSG came out ok, she said it's good news and they were clear.
> Could it have been blocked slightly and the HSG 'unblocked' it?
> Where will the 'blockage' go if it was unblocked by HSG?
> When you saw your results on screen did you see the ovaries? I didn't. I saw a triangle and two wiggly lines on each side. When I googled HSG results and looked at the images, you could see their ovaries at the end of the wiggly lines?
> Or maybe the x-ray they used isn't as good as the others which shows ovaries etc...
> I heard oil based dye increases your chance by 49% and water based dye increases only by 29%. how do I know which one I had?
> 
> :)
> 
> Wishing your pregnancy is wonderful. And you have a healthy gorgeous baby.Click to expand...

Sorry hun didnt see this post
For the clomid, I would use the normal dosage, as you don't want to over stimulat your ovaries, it will do more harm than good. I did see the ovaries at the end to the tubes, but they had a very nice machine that showed my entire stomach. Did you have alot of pain during the procedure? I believe the junk just flowed out of the tubes if there was blockage. If there was a tiny amount of blockage that got cleared, there is no way they would have known as the dye released it. I hope you get your well deserved BFP! Long term ttc is hard, and I really feel your pain, and hope you get a positive result very very soon. As for ovulation I would bd anytime you think you are fertile. I was about to start clomid, and after 19 months I figured there was no point in trying till my next cycle when I started clomid. I didn't even think about fertile days, or time sex. I just lived life, went out for drinks with my hubby and relaxed. It really did the trick!


----------



## jenniferttc1

Oh yeah forgot to add, im pretty sure they used the oil-based dye. When it came out it was really oilly texture, like lubrication.


----------



## myhubbyyumyum

Hi &#58389; was your dye red/orangey? Mine was. It's my fertile week this week but I missed the first day which was yesterday so pretty upset about that &#57432; my fertile days goes up to 30/07/11. I'm normally relaxed but now I've heard HSG encourages pregnancy I want to get lots of practice in. But a bit upset after hubby didn't want to do last night (He had a long day). So hope I still have a chance to get my BFP this month. X


----------



## FrankieGirl16

hi girls,
I am going for an HSG on Thursday. Is it really painful? My doctor told me it could feel anywhere like mild to very severe menstrual cramping and the nurse said the cramping only lasts for about 20 seconds. Is this accurate? I was prescribed an antibiotic to begin taking the day before and told to take up to four iboprofren an hour before the test. Is this what you did as well?

Thanks! I'm really nervous about this test!


----------



## myhubbyyumyum

Hiya. Hope you're well. I'm not going to lie it did hurt, yes. While I was having it done I couldnt bare it, it was the worst pain I experienced ever! But it was over so quick not even 20 seconds, the pain for me was only about 5 seconds. After the procedure I was feeling dizzy, like I didn't know what happened. Then after I went home I started feeling a little sick. But was ok. I was prescribed anti biotic but took it the day after the HSG. I did take 2 ibuprofen before the procedure. But they say if it hurts they could have been a blockage but the dye pushed it away. I'm hoping that's what happened to me and hopefully I'll get my BFP this month. I did miss baby dance yesterday as hubby was too tired. I was a bit upset as my fertile week started yesterday. :((
I hope you get your BFP! Don't worry about the HSG. You'll be fine. Just stay relaxed during the procedure as being tense actually makes it worse. &#57431;


----------



## jenniferttc1

The dye was actually clear, but I had some reddish/brown spotting in it.


----------



## myhubbyyumyum

Hiya. Anyone else out there? Come on they must be! Theirs thousands of couples ttc. 

@jenniferttc1- my dye was red/orange. Unless it was blood? Can't be there was orange to it so can't be blood? This is my fertile week I'm getting clear stretchy cm. First time since ttc (29 months).


----------



## myhubbyyumyum

jenniferttc1 said:


> Oh yeah forgot to add, im pretty sure they used the oil-based dye. When it came out it was really oilly texture, like lubrication.

Hey, do you want to find out the sex of your baby?? I sell baby gender tests for a living. The test can be performed at home just like a pregnancy test. &#57431;

I'm really hoping this is my month. I've stated temping but started half way through cycle, will I still be able to see if I've ovulated? How will I know I've O???


----------



## fisher640

Had my HSG today so I'll keep you posted. 

Starting temping in the middle of a cycle will make it hard to tell and it takes a few months to learn what to l


----------



## myhubbyyumyum

Anyone TTC. Add me on FFM free foto messenger. It's a great app for TTC buddies you can send pics of hpt and opk. Also wanted to know. The ones who fell pg after hsg. Did u have any cysts or endometriosis? Anything like that?


----------



## jfdavis

I did fall pregnant same cycle as HSG. Both tubes were blocked. Test very painful. I was close to ovualtion within a couple of days. Sex next day I think. Had test June 2nd. Fell Pregnant aprox Mid June. Miscarriage Aug. 2nd. Guessing around 5 or 6 wks.


----------



## addy1

I became pregnant after my HSG in Aug of 2008. I had it done on the 19th and got my BFP the start of September. I know it is why I became pregnant. We had been TTC for 13 months and it was the only thing we had done differently. Good luck to you!

(And yes it hurt like crazy.....but well worth it:)


----------



## myhubbyyumyum

Well after I had my hsg the nurse said me tubes were clear. Before I had the hsg I had a scan a tranvaginal scan. I went to see my gynae lat week and he said I have a swollen left tube, cysts on my ovaries and possible endometriosis. I feel sooo sad and depressed. I started me period yesterday. I tried to stay positive but to morning I just felt so sad. Will I ever be able to conceive? I have to go for another scan on 14/07/2011 and I will see my gynae on 2/10/2011. If it still shows cysts and endo etc I will be put on a list to have a laparoscopy. Has anyone had this? I will be put to sleep while they operate. Does this mean I'll fall pg after the op or will there be other things in the way like further treatments etc??


----------



## myhubbyyumyum

fisher640 said:


> Had my HSG today so I'll keep you posted.
> 
> Starting temping in the middle of a cycle will make it hard to tell and it takes a few months to learn what to l

Anything? Af showed for me.


----------



## ohiomom

I had an HSG on June 1st and my next and final cycle started on 6/22. The procedure went well and found no problems, but my RE said that sometimes this helps things along. I am now 7w3days and couldn't be happier after trying for about 18 months . I didn't think the procedure hurt to much, it just costs alot


----------



## fisher640

myhubbyyumyum said:


> fisher640 said:
> 
> 
> Had my HSG today so I'll keep you posted.
> 
> Starting temping in the middle of a cycle will make it hard to tell and it takes a few months to learn what to l
> 
> Anything? Af showed for me.Click to expand...

Still in the 2ww. DH & I had a fight so I think only got one good try in before O, but I think it might have been the night before O, so I suppose that's good. I was pretty pissed with the timing :hissy:because I feel like we 'wasted' the increase in fertility this cycle . My HSG came back all clear, and his SA was good so I guess we'll see.... :sad1:


----------



## pinkchucks

Great thread!


----------



## myhubbyyumyum

Still haven't got my BFP. Doctors say I has a cyst in each ovary and will have to get a laparoscopic surgery &#58387;


----------



## Beautygirl73

Hi 
Had my hycosy yesterday and yes it was painful, I have just remembered the nurse looking at the screen said left and I wondered if there was a problem shortly after that the dye went in the pain was mainly my left side so maybe there was a small blockage as the results came back clear, did anyone suffer after with severe bloating?as my belly feels really swollen. 
Anyway I hope all goes well for you all & good luck x


----------



## myhubbyyumyum

I think I was a little bloated. I still haven't got my BFP. I am scheduled for a laparoscopy on 27th October 2011.
If you have an iPhone download the app FFM (free foto messenger) and add me my screen name is alia111 it's much easier to chat plus we can send pictures of charts opk etc.


----------



## GGMTS

I ovulated 3 days after the HSG and got pregnant that same cycle. I am now 7 weeks 3 days.


----------



## Blume

This thread is a great idea! Thank you! I had my HSG 2 cycles ago. I think last cycle I was pregnant but the egg didn't implant. I had symptoms and a very faint positive test 3 days before my period was due. But the it came after all and the symptoms like dizziness, being constantly tired, headaches etc went away :-( So now I am in the 2WW again and trying not to get my hopes up too much but that's really, really difficult. It was the first time I had a positive test after 1 1/2 years. One thing that changed after the HSG was that now I have ovulation pains, which I never had before... so that could be good. 
All the best to you


----------



## myhubbyyumyum

Hi! Just wanted to update you all. I got my BFP thanks to god. I am now 9 weeks pregnant. I got pregnant a few days after I posted my last reply. Praying to god it sticks and I have a h&h 9 months. X


----------



## Blume

That's great! Very happy for you  Wish you all the best for your pregnancy!!!


----------



## myhubbyyumyum

Thank you so much. I hope you get that BFP real soon.


----------



## mandy123

just saw the results of this pole and it makes me very excited.. i had my last af 29th of dec 2011 my cycle is between 28 to 31 days.. i had my hsg the 5th of jan 2012 and im currantly waiting for af.. hoping and praying i get a BFP!! after 3 yrs ttc .. both my tubes were clear so im hopin der was sum tissue or debris flushed away .... wishing u all the best of luck ladies and also if there are any more BFP after HSG ladies out there u should post it gives women like me hope thank you :) :)


----------



## DaniJean

I did fall pregnant within 2 cycles after HSG but I had also just started clomid....not sure if it was both, or one or the other that helped but I have definitely heard that lots of women get their BFP within 3 months! I did not have sex for a week after because I was told you can get an infection if you do. I was sore after and bleeding a little too so I wanted to play it safe. I would hold off until you don't have anything "leaking" as blockages may be expelled that way. Just my experience! Good luck and baby dust to you!!!


----------



## mrswemyss

Beautygirl73 said:


> Hi
> Had my hycosy yesterday and yes it was painful, I have just remembered the nurse looking at the screen said left and I wondered if there was a problem shortly after that the dye went in the pain was mainly my left side so maybe there was a small blockage as the results came back clear, did anyone suffer after with severe bloating?as my belly feels really swollen.
> Anyway I hope all goes well for you all & good luck x

DID YOU get prego after your HSG? I just had one monday and I am praying this will help my BFP!!!!!


----------



## lovie

I got pregnant the 2nd cycle after my hsg, the hsg wasnt painfull.. my tubes were open. id recomend them to anyone struggling with ttc!


----------



## mrswemyss

I had one Monday... My tubes were open and everything went well, other than the pain! But we have been trying nine mos. So I'm praying the hsg helped!
Thanks :)


----------



## marzypan

I had an hsg in November 2011 and it was so painful! I then had a chemical pregnancy on the cycle after that and I am now 6 weeks 2 days pregnant. We were trying to conceive for 3 years before that. I truly believe that it was the hsg that helped me. It's worth it minus the pain but it only lasted about an hour after.


----------



## BABYFLOWER3

I got my bfp the second cycle after hsg. So i think it def helped. we were ttc for 3 yrs.


----------



## mrswemyss

Should I bd every day or every other? I'm due to ovulate any day now, my fertility is high right now according to my cbfm... I think Thu or Fri I'll ovulate. I worry I will too little or too much? So praying this is my month and my hsg helped!!


----------



## Just_married

It was very encouraging reading this thread as I saw our fs yesterday and she said as my ovarian reserve was better than average, I'm ov every month & dh SA was good that next step is hsg. We've been trying for a year so if everything else is okay then thinking perhaps a small blockage is there and praying an hsg will flush it out. I'm dreading the pain though, but I'll try to focus on the benefits of it!


----------



## mrswemyss

So I really could cry right now. We had sex day 17 skipped 18 and I ovulated on day 19. We had sex at 12 am on day 19 and day 20 ( stillshowsanegg)do you think I waitedto late and missed my chance? I can't take trying anymore. August is a year


----------



## Just_married

mrswemyss said:


> So I really could cry right now. We had sex day 17 skipped 18 and I ovulated on day 19. We had sex at 12 am on day 19 and day 20 ( stillshowsanegg)do you think I waitedto late and missed my chance? I can't take trying anymore. August is a year

I'd say you've as good a chance as any. Swimmers can survive for days inside, plus it's impossible to say for sure when exactly we ovulate, so deep breaths MrsW, you can only do so much. Keep your chin up xxx


----------



## LADYEDDIES12

Hi ladies, so this is my story. im 26 have a son of 5 and have been trying for another baby since january 2010... i fell within months of tryin for my son, and when tryin the second time i fell within 5 months. unfortunately i miscarried july 2010! since then ive been trying but not putting all my focus on it as yas will all know it takes over ya life!! wasnt fair to constantly go on about it to everyone i know either. so i started going down the road of fertility investigations... docs said the know both me and my partner have conceived twice already but still carried out the basics, he's fine im ovulating all harmones r spot on. I'm booked in for my hsg on tuesday and im scared if im honest not good with pain at all lol... my consultant said many times woman have falling pregnant after the test. i shrugged it off. Now, after finding this thread im finding it hard not to get my hopes up!! congrats to all who r pregnant... and good luck to all who r trying. 

im lucky to already have a bairn, he's desperate for a baby sister tho. i just hope its within the next 3 month its good news!!


----------



## FitzBaby

mrswemyss said:


> So I really could cry right now. We had sex day 17 skipped 18 and I ovulated on day 19. We had sex at 12 am on day 19 and day 20 ( stillshowsanegg)do you think I waitedto late and missed my chance? I can't take trying anymore. August is a year

Honestly, my OB and my fertility specialist did not recommend BDing daily as they told me it would deplete DHs sperm count. They recommended every other day.

As a side note; we tried for over a year. Was on Clomid: progesterone injections, had an HSG in January. We took a break from TTF as we were moving to a different city and DH was only home on weekends. Literally, we BD'd ONCE and here I am almost 6 weeks. It will happen!


----------



## Moorebetter

I just had my hsg on May 14th cd 12. I am excited to see what will come of it. It was not painful at all, the dye was blue:) 

gl everyone and please if you get your BFP please complete the poll so it may help others down the road!!!


----------



## mamawananotha

Wasn't HSG, but was a SHG (saline). Conceived my son same cycle in 2009.


----------



## mrswemyss

I started my first cycle after my HSG... WE will see what happens this time with my first round of clmoid+preseed


----------



## Moorebetter

gl everyone.. my first cycle looks like AF is coming into town. 

FX EVERYONE!


----------



## LADYEDDIES12

hsg worked for me!! found out the other day im having a baba, cant describe the way i feel... BUZZZZZZIN!! long time coming, i put all my hopes on the hsg but deep down i wasnt expecting it to work. it DID, i did nothing diff this month...


----------



## Looloobelle

I did - after two ectopics I had hsg in March and feel pregnant in May.

Good luck xx


----------



## Aitch170

Can I join? :)

Had my SHG on CD11, O'd on CD17. Had a positive blood test on CD29, but only HCG level of 8. Have to go back in tomorrow CD31 to see if it's gone up. A bit of a bittersweet BFP but I'm trying to stay positive!

We've been trying 18 months so I'm wondering if that's what did it!


----------



## Moorebetter

congrats everyone! im still waiting this is my second month


----------



## minni1982

hi im new to this and am due for a hsg, weve been ttc for over 3 years so im convinced that my tubes are blocked.i just wanted to know if anybody on here had a hsg and found both their tubes were blocked? and did it hurt like hell like the horror storeys ive read? oh and also did anyone fall pregnant after after the hsg even though they had blocked tubes? thank you any info would be great as im sooo scared and worried i cant even sleep properly anymore :( x


----------



## Aitch170

It was uncomfortable for me, but not terribly painful. I do recall gritting my teeth a bit.

As a follow up - my BFP in June ended as a chemical pregnancy. I was then told I had to have the MMR vaccine in July and needed to wait 2 months before TTC, and we would likely be on chlomid. 

I'm not very good at taking direction so we only took one month off TTC - and I conceived in August! :happydance: I really believe it was the HSG that did the trick.

Babydust to all of you - just look at the success rates in the poll! It will happen for you!!!


----------



## lovinglife117

29 TTC for a year after having a cyst removed frm my left ovary, surgery.showed.a lot of scar tissue. ays.I'm a perfect candidate for ivf. Scheduled for my hag test Friday. After reading some of these amazing BFP stories, I'm am excited, but I don't to set my self up for disappointment. Im looking forward to my BFP. Good luck to all TTC.


----------



## AJnJJ2008

I had the HSG and surprisingly got a BFP that cycle. The HSG was only slightly uncomfortable (only for the moment they push the dye in). I cramped for maybe 20 minutes after, mildly. I had my HSG 1 1/2 weeks before ovulation, and my ovulation actually came a few days early. GOOD LUCK~!


----------



## esmeralda74

I had a HSG last week (10/06/13) I didn't have any pain during or after and haven't had any side effects. In my test the tubes are clear and I am feeling more positive about ttc now because I could see for myself that there was no blockages etc. So hopefully if not this cycle maybe the next I'll get my first ever BFP. 

I've also got an ultra sound and an internal ultra sound booked for next Friday (21/06/13) and have 21 day blood test. Fx that the ultra sound is clear as well. 

Good luck to all.


----------



## oneKnight

I'm having my HSG Tuesday (the 18th) but I'm due to ovulate by Thursday or Friday. Will having it so close to O delay ovulation or hurt my chances???

I've already bought an OPK pack and fresh Preseed to hopefully make sure and catch the eggy on this very important cycle.

I guess all contengient upon tubes being clear....


----------



## FindingKismet

After healing from myomectomy (huge fibroid removed), TTC for 6 months. Charting showed short luteal phases. Went to clinic for help.

CD 7 had HSG
CD 13/14/15 did BD
CD 15 ovulated (BBT went up CD 16)
CD 17 started progesterone suppositories due to short luteal phases
CD 24 crampy
CD 25 spotting, crampy (probably implantation bleeding)
CD 26 barely there positive HPT
CD 27 blood test shows hCG 17 (very early pregnancy)
CD 27/28/29 faint positive HPTs
CD 31 is tomorrow, repeat blood test to see if hCG is increasing properly


----------



## Aein

Hi all

nice to see this threas

i had my HSG on Wed 31 July .... wish to do Bding as much as possible but DH ....
still hope gpfor the best, for coming Dr appt

Good luck to all


----------



## Kirstymum005

The procedure only lasts a few mins and as the dye is injected in and running through the tubes, it feels like a dull period ache (to me anyway. Maybe others will liken it to something else). The ache will lasts a couple hours but usually painkillers will be given beforehand and some for you to take afterwards if you need it. I have heard though that blocked tubes will feel more pain.
If your tubes are partially blocked I have others say the dye can flush it out.
My tubes weren't blocked and I fell pregnant on my second cycle after trying 3 yrs,

I too was worried beforehand as I have a low pain tolerance. But to be honest it wasn't so bad. Less painful than getting a tooth pulled out. And tubes blocked or not... Your chances of conceiving can be higher. And that is worth any pain. Good luck!!


----------



## Aein

Yes Kristy, same feeling was mine during test ... just we are fasting so i felt bit uncomfortable yesterday but as celebrated DH birthday, so till evening all was Okkkk

so how long you are on ttc journey?


----------



## Kirstymum005

Been ttc for 3yrs...now expecting a boy in Dec!


----------



## Aein

wooow congrats Kristy ... happy n healthy months


----------



## tryn4

Had hsg april 24th...lmp may 14th....due Feb/18/2014! There is hope ladies! I found the hsg just mildly uncomfortable...for a few days after as well. And I had spotting for at least 4 days or so, then 2 weeks later got a normal period then end of may conceived! Good luck too all!


----------



## beaglemom

Getting my scan tomorrow...crossing fingers that it helps me conceive.


----------



## VSubasic

With my daughter I Got pregnant the second cycle after my HSG


----------



## Aein

beaglemom said:


> Getting my scan tomorrow...crossing fingers that it helps me conceive.


good luck dear, my follies are also ready to rapture, tdy morning i go through HCG shot
let see goood luck to us :thumbup:


----------



## Lii24

Hello ladies! I am new to this so please forgive me if my abbreviations are all wrong.
DH and I have been TTC for 2yrs+. 
I had HSG on 17th September. Due to ovulate in the next few days, will the hsg have ruined any chances? Will I be wasting my time BD-ing now? 

Congratulations to the ladies who fell pregnant after HSG  how soon after HSG did you BD? And what CD was your hsg done on? 
Xx


----------



## beaglemom

Lii24 said:


> Hello ladies! I am new to this so please forgive me if my abbreviations are all wrong.
> DH and I have been TTC for 2yrs+.
> I had HSG on 17th September. Due to ovulate in the next few days, will the hsg have ruined any chances? Will I be wasting my time BD-ing now?
> 
> Congratulations to the ladies who fell pregnant after HSG  how soon after HSG did you BD? And what CD was your hsg done on?
> Xx

My scan was on CD7...started trying a few days after. I actually did not have any side effects after my scan. No cramps or anything. I probably could have started having sex the next day with no issues.


----------



## Lii24

Thank you beaglemom for your reply. My HSG was done on CD11 
I am thinking I maybe should start BDing the next couple days, for any chance. However I'm slightly scared that it will hurt :-/ purely because of the cramps I had! Think my head is convinced something weird has happened to my body lol! 
Think you are lucky not having any pain.....it hurt lol


----------



## beaglemom

Lii24 said:


> Thank you beaglemom for your reply. My HSG was done on CD11
> I am thinking I maybe should start BDing the next couple days, for any chance. However I'm slightly scared that it will hurt :-/ purely because of the cramps I had! Think my head is convinced something weird has happened to my body lol!
> Think you are lucky not having any pain.....it hurt lol

Well I def had pain during. Felt like the first day of my period. But when she was done, the pain pretty much went away.


----------



## Kaylen

Thanks for starting this thread. 
We too have been ttc for over a year and I had a HSG on Sep 26th. I think it is making me ovulate earlier and I usually get a positive OPK on cd 19 and today is cd 16 and I got a positive. I am also feeling cramps that I usually feel with O. I am so hopeful that this will work for us too! I have had one miscarriage over a year ago and nothing since then. All tests have come back normal. 
Btw my dye was also orange in color. I have been trying to find out is this is oil or water based but no luck so far. 
Btw I also felt a lot of pain she. The dye was inserted but it only lasted for 5 seconds and there was no more pain after that. The doctor said everything looked normal.
I can't wait to see what happens next!


----------



## MaybeThisMnth

Hi guys!

I wish i could respond to the survey but it's too early days for that right now...eek! I had my HSG (ouch) done on the afternoon of the 27th September and had a lot of EWCM four days later. I didn't do an OPK test but hubby and I BD'd just in case i was ovulating. My cycles are all over the place but it is possible that i was ovulating then (CD 14) instead of the EWCM being caused by the dye test. I've been charting my temperatures this month and there was a definite dip on CD 14 along with a continual rise for the past 4 mornings which makes me hopeful though i realise that all the changes could be a result of the HSG and not ovulation. I'd love to know if anyone had gone through a similar thing and had good news, i don't want to get my hopes up as we're now on month 26 of no luck and hope is a bit too upsetting! xXx


----------



## MaybeThisMnth

Kaylen said:


> Thanks for starting this thread.
> We too have been ttc for over a year and I had a HSG on Sep 26th. I think it is making me ovulate earlier and I usually get a positive OPK on cd 19 and today is cd 16 and I got a positive. I am also feeling cramps that I usually feel with O. I am so hopeful that this will work for us too! I have had one miscarriage over a year ago and nothing since then. All tests have come back normal.
> Btw my dye was also orange in color. I have been trying to find out is this is oil or water based but no luck so far.
> Btw I also felt a lot of pain she. The dye was inserted but it only lasted for 5 seconds and there was no more pain after that. The doctor said everything looked normal.
> I can't wait to see what happens next!

It sounds like we're in the same boat, good luck with everything! xXx


----------



## Kaylen

MaybeThisMnth said:


> Kaylen said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for starting this thread.
> We too have been ttc for over a year and I had a HSG on Sep 26th. I think it is making me ovulate earlier and I usually get a positive OPK on cd 19 and today is cd 16 and I got a positive. I am also feeling cramps that I usually feel with O. I am so hopeful that this will work for us too! I have had one miscarriage over a year ago and nothing since then. All tests have come back normal.
> Btw my dye was also orange in color. I have been trying to find out is this is oil or water based but no luck so far.
> Btw I also felt a lot of pain she. The dye was inserted but it only lasted for 5 seconds and there was no more pain after that. The doctor said everything looked normal.
> I can't wait to see what happens next!
> 
> It sounds like we're in the same boat, good luck with everything! xXxClick to expand...

Thank you, the same to you! Keep us updated on any changes. I am now in the two week wait and I pray it works this time.

I have also been having different than normal signs this month. Usually my temperature rises straight up after O and this time is has been going up gradually. And I had positive OPKs 3 days in a row. I bet is it the HSG that is causing all that but let's hope it's for the best.


----------



## MaybeThisMnth

** Update **

So, since having my HSG at the end of September i have had 5 spikes (with subsequent drops) in temperature, two separate occasions of EWCM but no positive OPK results at all. It doesn't look like i'm going to ovulate any time soon and i'm starting to feel wholly depressed! I'm eating right, going to the gym and have lost a stone in 6 weeks so don't feel as though i'm doing anything to cause this...it's just not happening! Has anyone else had a similar experience? It's all feeling very disheartening :-(


----------



## Kaylen

MaybeThisMnth said:


> ** Update **
> 
> So, since having my HSG at the end of September i have had 5 spikes (with subsequent drops) in temperature, two separate occasions of EWCM but no positive OPK results at all. It doesn't look like i'm going to ovulate any time soon and i'm starting to feel wholly depressed! I'm eating right, going to the gym and have lost a stone in 6 weeks so don't feel as though i'm doing anything to cause this...it's just not happening! Has anyone else had a similar experience? It's all feeling very disheartening :-(

I was having a similar thing too with the temperature and when I ovulated it rose slowly instead of straight up like normally.
I am not eithr 13 or 11 dpo and i have tested twice but both BFN. I am very impatient. 

Btw i found out my HSG was done with water soluble die, so maybe that means that the orange colored ones are water soluble...


----------



## Kaylen

Well I did not get pregnant this month. AF is here!


----------



## 4magpies

With my second pregnancy I fell 2nd cycle after a lap and dye (basically a HSG done during and op) that pregnancy sadly ended up as an ectopic though and I had to have my tube removed. 

I'm now pregnant after IVF.


----------



## Cautious Kiwi

My husband and I have been TTC for almost two years...

I had my HSG on Monday 3rd Feb... I have to say that I had some extremely odd issues during the scan and it took over an hour and several attempts before the scan was successful.

So... TMI Warning...

I have an extremely small cervical Os, which was caused by scar tissue from previous colposcopies when I was only 19 yrs old. I always felt like it was an issue, but was assured that it wasn't.

During my HSG, they said that my Os was very small, but pliable, so wouldn't be an issue. They inserted the Catheter, and started injecting the dye, but that is when the pain started - on the screen, they were stating that my cervix was getting expanded by the dye, but it wasn't flowing into my uterus. There was talk amongst the Doctor and Nurses, about how strange it was, and they were concerned that the balloon would displace. The pain became unbearable, and they stopped injecting the dye, and I felt a pop, then the pain left. Sadly, what it meant, was the balloon had popped out, but the good news was that it broke the scar tissue and my tiny Os isn't an issue anymore.. lol

So, they attempted it again, and the same thing happened, so they did a Transvaginal USS, and the passage looked clear, so they thought it must be a clot or a membrane covering the uterine entrance, near the cervix. They also saw that my uterus had a lot of fluid in it, which definitely wasn't the dye, but the balloon popped out again, while they were trying to reposition into the cervix, in attempt to dislodge what was causing the blockage - again, I was in agony.

They attempted it one last time, and this time, they got me to turn on my side, which helped to advance the catheter, and then all the fluid came spilling out, and it felt like I'd just wet myself... They had to temporarily stop, so they could clean me up, and try again, and this time, the dye flowed perfectly into my Fallopian tubes, which showed no blockages in the tubes, and over spill into the pelvis.

Just wondering if anyone else had these issues? And did they conceive? I was put in a 5 day course of antibiotics, due to the trauma of the procedure...

We are waiting to see our specialist to see where to from here.. Since we had the HSG on Day 14, we only had once chance to BD, so not hopeful for a BFP this month, but optimistic for next month...


----------



## Kaylen

Just wanted to add that the orange dye is water based... For those that wonder. I read that oil based is better for falling pregnant.


----------

